# service requirements



## manders9876 (Jul 17, 2013)

I have a customer that has four 220 delta volt high leg services . One in particular is rated for 200 amps but they want to supply a piece of equipment that requires 480v and 220 v wye via transformers. My question is if service is rated for 200 amps can I step up to 480 delta then back down 220v wye at 225 amps to feed equipment?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

manders9876 said:


> I have a customer that has four 220 delta volt high leg services . One in particular is rated for 200 amps but they want to supply a piece of equipment that requires 480v and 220 v wye via transformers. My question is if service is rated for 200 amps can I step up to 480 delta then back down 220v wye at 225 amps to feed equipment?


Welcome to the forum..:thumbsup:

I'll bet that you can , but I'm not sure of the right way, somebody will know here though.


----------



## tvaughan (Jul 14, 2013)

manders9876 said:


> I have a customer that has four 220 delta volt high leg services . One in particular is rated for 200 amps but they want to supply a piece of equipment that requires 480v and 220 v wye via transformers. My question is if service is rated for 200 amps can I step up to 480 delta then back down 220v wye at 225 amps to feed equipment?


Im not sure I understand what youre asking... the equipment requires 480 or 240? Or is it 480/277v wye? Isnt what you call 220 wye actually a delta voltage? I never understood why some people call it 110/220v to me its always been 120/240v.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

tvaughan said:


> Im not sure I understand what youre asking... the equipment requires 480 or 240? Or is it 480/277v wye? Isnt what you call 220 wye actually a delta voltage? I never understood why some people call it 110/220v to me its always been 120/240v.


110/220 comes from the fact that utilities used to have that as their voltage, it has been steppe up several times over the years.


----------



## sparkie2010 (Sep 15, 2009)

120/240 is electrical talk, when speaking to the customer you have to dumb it down to 110/220


----------

